# Filing Extension Overseas



## KristenJune (Oct 8, 2016)

Resident in the UK. I think I am right that I get an automatic 2 months extension to file my taxes (June?). 
I am using Turbotax and I see a 'file extension' option. Do I need to use this option or just sit back and do nothing until I file in June.
Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are filing by June 15th, there's no need to do anything (other than make sure you pay up anything you think you owe by April 15th, which is when the interest charges start). If you need longer (i.e. until October), you should file form 4868 to get an "automatic" extension to October (often necessary for those in their first year overseas who need to wait until they have fulfilled the physical presence test in order to file and claim the FEIE).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## KristenJune (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks Bev. Looks like I am owed money from the IRS this year. 
Will sit back and file in June to get my full year before filing.


----------

